# ATM scam in Yucatan Peninsula



## diablita (May 7, 2010)

Be careful out there....Riviera Maya – Crime Wave Hits Cancun, Playa del Carmen and More (ATM Scams) « Carretadecupones


----------



## miaux (Jul 16, 2014)

Also be careful in the gas stations... when you pay, they switch the bills... for example, you pay with a 500 pesos note and they will say " you only gave me 50" so be sure for this idiots.. the rental car agency confirmed this scam...


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

miaux said:


> Also be careful in the gas stations... when you pay, they switch the bills... for example, you pay with a 500 pesos note and they will say " you only gave me 50" so be sure for this idiots.. the rental car agency confirmed this scam...


That's when you should have the correct amount, so when you ask for quinientos pesos of gas, you give them a quinientos peso bill and say quinientos pesos.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

joaquinx said:


> That's when you should have the correct amount, so when you ask for quinientos pesos of gas, you give them a quinientos peso bill and say quinientos pesos.


This is exactly what my husband does, unless we need to break a larger bill. Then as he is giving it to the attendant, he will ask if they have change for that size of bill, so it is clear to both that he knows exactly what denomination he is giving them. 

For instance, before giving a $500 bill, ask (with bill in hand), "¿Tiene cambio para un billete de quinientos?" or "¿Me puede cambiar un billete de quinientos, por favor?"


----------



## bluewater1 (Nov 30, 2015)

We've had our debit cards skimmed at a couple ATM's in Playa and PV, be sure to confirm all charges when you get your statements.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

bluewater1 said:


> We've had our debit cards skimmed at a couple ATM's in Playa and PV, be sure to confirm all charges when you get your statements.


Most banks will set up alerts when the card is used. I get alerts within minutes at an ATM or when used on the internet.


----------



## bluewater1 (Nov 30, 2015)

joaquinx said:


> Most banks will set up alerts when the card is used. I get alerts within minutes at an ATM or when used on the internet.


In the last case we used the card in March so it was skimmed then, and the withdrawals were made in June. We notify our banks where we will be when traveling so normal usage of the card is not flagged. But since we had no travel notification in place they acted very quickly to lock it down...


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

joaquinx said:


> Most banks will set up alerts when the card is used. I get alerts within minutes at an ATM or when used on the internet.


So do I. I get an email message immediately anytime any money is taken out of my Mexican bank account.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> So do I. I get an email message immediately anytime any money is taken out of my Mexican bank account.


My bank (Santander) is just starting to do that. At first, I thought it was a bit of overkill, but after reading through this thread, I can see how useful it could be.


----------



## SaralaPartera (Dec 4, 2015)

Isla Verde said:


> My bank (Santander) is just starting to do that. At first, I thought it was a bit of overkill, but after reading through this thread, I can see how useful it could be.


That's what our bank (banorte) does too.


----------



## ExpatEmigre (Nov 22, 2015)

How do you like Banorte? I'm thinking of opening an account there when I move to PV. It seems to be the easiest to deposit US cheques.


----------

